# sort-of chainsaw carved shed atlers



## discounthunter (Apr 20, 2011)

i say sort-of because these where roughed out with a chainsaw and basic shape was done with a chainsaw. i then switched to a Lancelot carving disk on an angle grinder(this thing is awesome,and still kind of chainsawie)the shaped was then worked with a drum sander and a bench sander,then to the dremel. its now about 90% done .the second one has been roughed out with the basic shape started,next it will see the lancelot.(the first is out of sweet gum,the second is eastern red cedar)


----------

